# four Navigator pens



## Patrude (Aug 15, 2012)

[/size][/font][size=medium] :teethlaugh: These Navigator pens top left and clockwise; Ancient Bog Oak, Kelat Burl, Padouk, Stabilized Cottonwood


----------



## Patrude (Aug 15, 2012)

:irishjig:


bigcouger said:


> :no dice. more please::no dice. more please::morning2: Looking good there
> Roy



:irishjig: Thanks Roy, I turned the blanks between centers like was suggested to me on this site. It does take a bit longer, but the better turn is worth it....regards, Rich


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 15, 2012)

Great looking pens Rich !
Scott


----------



## JimH (Aug 16, 2012)

Very nice from what I can see.


----------



## Patrude (Aug 16, 2012)

JimH said:


> Very nice from what I can see.



 Thanks, we are workin on improving our photo skills. that pic was taken outdoors in shade, maybe could have used a plainer background. thanks again hope you have a super day


----------

